# What timing belt?



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

After much research and surfing i need a definitive awnser 
Does anybody have the Part Number for the Timing belt?
I am building a 16v ABA S/C motor. here are a few photos
So far i hear 
AWP 1.8t 20v Belt 151 tooth
ABF 2.0l 16v Belt 153 tooth
AEB 153 tooth
I bought a 16v 2.0l belt but i believe it is the short block and not correct. part # 027 109 119 c292


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: What timing belt? (REPOMAN)*

The Belt I used is a 06b109119a from an 20v 1.8t. Its 150 tooth count.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: What timing belt? (REPOMAN)*

ABF timing belt is what you need and it is 151T (not 153 as you have listed). Only the very early AEBs used the 153.
Rodney has the belt you need and is a great seller:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3662256


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: What timing belt? (REPOMAN)*

also, the AWP and most 20v's are 150T not 151T which is what you need.


----------



## sleeperstatis (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: What timing belt? (sdezego)*

wake up people!
got to the techtonics website and search for camshaft belt.
here i will make it easier
http://www.techtonicstuning.co...9.053
it is 153 tooth belt


----------



## BFIN89 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: What timing belt? (sleeperstatis)*

i think he meant *go to *


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: What timing belt? (sleeperstatis)*

Instead of trying to insult people, Please KNOW YOUR FACTS.
The factory ABF belt is a 151T belt.
Now, if you are running an ABA AND are using a distributer (i.e. 52T ABA IM shaft gear), then you would need a tooth or two extra and the 153T will work.
If you are running distributerless and using the 16v (i.e. 9a) IM shaft and gear, this uses the 46T IM shaft gear and requires the 151T belt like the ABF.
Shawn


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: What timing belt? (sdezego)*

I appreciate the advice, I am using the 16v dist. w/ the ABA intermediate shaft but the BBM Kit Gear w/spacer{ or the ABA shaft}
I got the 1.8t 151t belt they recommended and it is a tight fit, i am 
sure it will stretch but i will get the 153t from TT later.
Thanks


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: What timing belt? (REPOMAN)*

Pretty sure the BBM conversion gear is a 46t (just like the 9a), so yea 151T should be the right one. Not sure why it is a bit tight though unless you truly got a stock 1.8t (06a Block) belt which is 150T or are running a thicker headgasket or the tensioner roller is a bit larger diameter for some reason.
Each tooth =8mm so the 153 would be 16mm longer and will def be waay too big.
Also FWIW, as eluded to above, the early Passat 1.8t AEB came with the 153T stock (with the crappy style original tensioner before the redesigned one). The redesigned tensioner for the AEB uses a 152T belt. The Belts can be gotten from Napa for ~$40.
153T - Gates # T317
152T - Gates # T291
S


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: What timing belt? (sdezego)*

Great info thanks


----------

